# Spotify App is here



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Spotify App has appeared on TiVo now
(a day before its offical launch date of 29th)


Needs a spotify premium account ( £9.99 a month) - but I already have one
can select your account playlists (created on other devices/PC)
you can explore an artist, but no text search yet 
you can star tracks, which will show up in playlists
only plays in the app ( as all apps do - I was sort of hoping for background music in menus...)

On with the screenshots:


----------



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)

Does it do the ad supported version?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No, premium accounts only (£9.99 per month- but no contract, you can only do one month if you like)
But there is a deal for free spotify premium for 3 months for VM XL customers:

http://www.techwatch.co.uk/2011/10/31/virgin-media-bundles-spotify-premium/


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

This is a superb app. It's a music lovers dream. Don't forget it's available free for six months for customers on certain plans.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Six months free spotify for XL and above customers who take out/extend a 12 month contract:

http://shop.virginmedia.com/existing-customers/customer-offers/upgrade-to-faster-broadband.html


> Spotify cable offer: Offer available to new XL, XXL and 100Mb customers, and to existing XL, XXL and 100Mb customers on signing up to a new 12-month contract. Free Spotify Premium period lasts six months from the date you register for it through My Virgin Media


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

No search, so no way of playing something that isn't already in a playlist*.. and it's *really* slow when you have over 100 playlists like I do.

The lack of search alone probably makes it of limited use for me - I use spotify to discover music not just play the stuff I've heard before.

Audio quality is quite good though.


* Well, nearly.. there's a browse at the track level that'll show you other tracks by an artist - but then no way of assigning them to playlists.. it's all very disjointed.


----------



## Fixerman (Jan 31, 2011)

Tony Hoyle said:


> No search, so no way of playing something that isn't already in a playlist*.. and it's *really* slow when you have over 100 playlists like I do.
> 
> The lack of search alone probably makes it of limited use for me - I use spotify to discover music not just play the stuff I've heard before.
> 
> ...


Most Spotify fans will already have their playlists set up and when you want to search or add more you simply have a choice of doing it on your computer or your mobile device. Simple! Just consider the TiVo app as mainly a player of all of your music that you have researched on an other device. After all non VM subscribers are paying the same amount for a premium account and have no way of playing their music other than a computer or mobile device.


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

Fixerman said:


> Most Spotify fans will already have their playlists set up and when you want to search or add more you simply have a choice of doing it on your computer or your mobile device. *Simple!*


Simply stupid.

Why should you have to use a second device; everything you need should be on the device you are using.

I had a look at the Sony music service on my Blueray player and that has a search function; they don't expect you to use other devices to do it.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

I've just tried to load it, an after signing in, it's causing a reboot if I touch the 'up' key :-(

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

I can't use it because it doesn't have a screen saver. This means that the screen display stays more-or-less static for the duration. I'm worried that this might lead to burn-in (old fashioned CRT TV).


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

yerksha puddin said:


> I can't use it because it doesn't have a screen saver. This means that the screen display stays more-or-less static for the duration. I'm worried that this might lead to burn-in (old fashioned CRT TV).


yeah I like how the Tivo music player moves the album art around and majority of the screen is black so it's not a concern then. Curious about this Spotify, I would like to try it on the Tivo.

Where is this showing up, sorry I do not see it. Is this not in the states yet?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Shanezam203 said:


> yeah I like how the Tivo music player moves the album art around and majority of the screen is black so it's not a concern then. Curious about this Spotify, I would like to try it on the Tivo.
> 
> Where is this showing up, sorry I do not see it. Is this not in the states yet?
> 
> ...


That would be why this thread is in the 'Virgin Media TV with TiVo - UK' forum.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> That would be why this thread is in the 'Virgin Media TV with TiVo - UK' forum.


yep, I 1st Searched for Spotify so it didn't jump out @ me at first... 

Coming to the US anytime soon?


----------

